# Sticky  Every day top knot pictorial



## jmm

First brush out the hair, and have the dog lay their head down on a top knot pillow or just a rolled up blanket. 










For any fuzzies, you can apply a small bit of kolestral or gel (that is #1 All Systems pink gel). I really mean a tiny bit. That is all it takes. 










You need bands. The clear ones are the tiny size (med weight) from dog-bows.com. Those blue ones are from lainee. I use the clear ones on top of papers and the small light weight from dog-bows.com (or lainee) if they're going on the hair. 










Use a rat tail comb to part the hair that you want to put in the top knot. I usually go up each side slightly in from the corner of the eyes (if I'm putting in doubles, I go a little wider) and then however far back you need...it depends on the dog's head.










Put in the band. Then use the rat tail comb to loosen the hair up and add poof. It is very important that it be loose enough in the front so that they are comfortable and you are not pulling up on their eyelids. I actually skip this step with the band if I'm using papers and don't put any band on the coat.


----------



## jmm

Papers. Both are from Sally's. They have mesh or regular. These are called end wraps. I prefer mesh. It is just easier for me to work with. It is personal preference.










I take 2 of the mesh papers layered together and fold them in half. Then I wrap it in thirds around the top knot (here is over the band, but normally I don't put a band on the coat and at this point would do the loosening/puffing). The regular papers are a little longer so fold in 1/2 and then fold over another 1/3 and wrap around the top knot.










Fold over the paper. Where you want the hair to go, place it now. Also, the back should be even or slightly lower than the front of the papers when you fold it over. You can fold it over the rat tail comb to get a nice fold. Add a band to secure it (that is the only band I use).










You can add a bow if you like and you're done!


----------



## saltymalty

Thank you for posting these photos. I have the mesh papers from Sally's and I'm ready to attempt a bow. Our puppy now loves to have her head brushed! Her hair is still fairly short....I cannot fold over the top for a true knot. I can get it to "spout" which is cute. But how do I get it to lay flat? I tried putting the elastic (I actually use the super stretchy, non-catching silicone bands) back so that the front has a lot of poof, and the back has only 1/4" below the band, but all the hair slipped out of the "poof" in front. I guess I have to wait for her hair to grow a bit. I used Infusium frizz control (it's in a small purple pump bottle) on her coat...you only need two or three pumps and it does a wonderful job of keeping the flyaways down. Our puppy's coat is starting to come in, you can see the hair closer to the part has much more shine than the ends. And it is staying in a neat part down her back.


----------



## littlepeanut

Wow JMM!!! You're the best!


----------



## Ladysmom

Thanks, Jackie!

I learned to do Lady's topknot from this wonderful tutorial.

Mikey is such a good model!


----------



## k/c mom

Wow, this is great... thank you so much!!


----------



## pico's parent

Thank you so much for that tutorial....I can't use it but if I ever get a female or get rid of my husband so I can put a topknot on Pico, I will know exactly how!

Now, about the part about the dog putting his head down on a blanket or pillow........I don't see that happening with Pico.


----------



## 020202

This is by far the best tutorial I've seen on the internet on how to do a top knot. (Please give Mikey an extra treat from all of us for being such an excellent model)
For the first time, it makes sense to me and appears as if you can see the mesh paper on top. I never knew that, I thought it was hair folded over and that the hair covered the mesh. When you reach down to pat Mikey's head, you feel the mesh paper, correct?

Of course, IzzyBella is too young to hold her head still, she's all over the grooming blanket and her hair is too short for a knot. I think it's even too short for a fountain. We do a pretend grooming every night just so she's used to it and when she gets too wiggly, I merely lift her off the blanket and work while she's dangling her legs.

Can you offer a tutorial on how you get Mikey to sit with his head on the pillow?









Thanks Jackie. You took a lot of time to make this and we appreciate it very much!


----------



## Sisses Momma

I am just histerical here!! I cannot even IMAGINE getting Sisse to sit still long enough to attempt this!! I would of been bit to pieces!! She bites the brush, me, the blanket, anything. She is just TO BUSY to sit still. I have Mikie's patience to look forward to.....I will print this thread out so I have it for the future. Thank you so much!! 














I am going to read this to Sisee!!


----------



## kodie

I'm beginning to just enjoy your pictures sooo much... i'm not even reading the descriptions!!! lol...







I LOVE the pictures! What a cutie!!!!!


----------



## ilove_d&m

Thanks JMM. 

I bought the paper awhile ago and Ijust couldn't figure out how to use them exactly. When I get home today I will work on Maya's top knot.


----------



## jmm

Yes, the paper covers the hair.

I would get the small, light weight bands from dog-bows.com. It will make a lot of difference in the top knot holding up.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

wow. You made it look so easy!


----------



## westiemaltese

Thank you so much for this tutorial. You are an amazing Guru to have......I bow to you and your genuis







. Your threads have been extremely helpful to this first time Malt Mum, so thanks. Everyone elses threads are great too, you just seem to go the extra mile to let us know how to do these things for out furbabies, without seeming silly


----------



## msmagnolia

Jackie,
Thank you, thank you, thank you. I've been waiting for a tutorial like this. One thing that I've had trouble gauging is how much of the hair between their eyes goes up in the top knot. I've been going straight across the bridge of the nose, but it looks like you have a section that goes down to a point - sort of a "V" shape. Also, do you go straight across the back of the hair (between the ears), or is it more rounded? I can never decide which hair goes in the top knot. I haven't been using the papers, but use the light weight pink bands (from lainee) directly in the hair. Then I cut them out at night and brush out the top knot. Will they break the hair, or are they pretty gentle?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

If I did top-knots that would be SO helpful...








I keep looking at the pictures of the oh-so-patient model and laughing!
Mine would NEVER!


----------



## saltymalty

I really recommend using the stretchy silicone bands as they don't catch any of the hair. I can actually take them out without any problem. They slide right out of the hair and don't get caught. I bought a box of 75 for $2.99 at Walgreens. They come in multi-color or black. I purchased the smallest size, which are about as wide around as my little finger. They can easily stretch between my forefinger and thumb and shrink right back down to size. I wrap it around the hair three times. I could do it tighter, but it is definitely tight enough.


----------



## Chelsey

You are amazing ... Thank you , Thank you


----------



## jmm

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Feb 14 2005, 04:05 PM
> *Jackie,
> Thank you, thank you, thank you.  I've been waiting for a tutorial like this.  One thing that I've had trouble gauging is how much of the hair between their eyes goes up in the top knot.  I've been going straight across the bridge of the nose, but it looks like you have a section that goes down to a point - sort of a "V" shape.  Also, do you go straight across the back of the hair (between the ears), or is it more rounded?  I can never decide which hair goes in the top knot.  I haven't been using the papers, but use the light weight pink bands (from lainee) directly in the hair.  Then I cut them out at night and brush out the top knot.  Will they break the hair, or are they pretty gentle?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35360*


[/QUOTE]

The lainee bands should be fine. Any band on the coat will break some hair, but these are much gentler than most. Just condition well and always cut the bands out and change them daily. 

Mikey has a very nice stop and yes, the hair is separated at kind of a V there rather than a straight line. I've seen it both ways. I think the V looks softer. He also has smaller eyes than I would like to is makes them look a little bigger. 

I go straight across in the back. I actually part in a different place for the top knot every day because otherwise I tend to break hair. I never go all the way out to the corners of the eyes unless I am putting up doubles for a special occasion or for a show. That hair seems to break the most on my dogs for some reason...


----------



## Laceys mom

Thank you Jackie. Lacey is getting very good about "sitting pretty" and letting me do her hair. She is such a little princess.


----------



## mee

great photos!! 

i was always wondering, why do u need mesh papers? does it protect the hair? i never use any so im thinking im doing my topknots wrong now


----------



## Ladysmom

I don't know what the "correct answer is, but I think using the papers protects the bows and latex bands sewn on the back. And when you've got as much invested in bows as I do, I want to protect them!

BTW, I get my bows from the Finishing Touch and have been very happy with them.

http://www.dog-bows.com/


----------



## jmm

> _Originally posted by mee_@Feb 15 2005, 02:30 AM
> *great photos!!
> 
> i was always wondering, why do u need mesh papers? does it protect the hair? i never use any so im thinking im doing my topknots wrong now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35480*


[/QUOTE]

If you like the top knot just like a puppy top knot, you don't have to fold it over. Mikey's top knot hair is even longer than it was in those pictures. It would just flop in his face if I didn't fold it over or band it back in 3-4 sections. 

On double top knots like you see on show dogs, the papers give a much more finished look than if you just folded the coat over with a band. It looks neater and holds better. 

It is a personal preference. If I didn't keep his top knot hair so long, I would just put it up in a single band like on a puppy. 

Here's a puppy


----------



## littlepeanut

That puppy is gorgeous!! I really want to grow Peanut's hair now!!!


----------



## 020202

I agree, he's adorable! I think that is the cut that I'd like to have Izzy in all the time.


----------



## mpd

Thanks a million. I might just attempt it again! Although Mia wants nothing in her hair. That is why the member picture shows her with one. She had already scratched the 2nd one the groomer put on her!


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by mpd_@Oct 26 2005, 04:46 AM
> *Thanks a million.  I might just attempt it again! Although Mia wants nothing in her hair.  That is why the member picture shows her with one.  She had already scratched the 2nd one the groomer put on her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=113544*


[/QUOTE]

Catcher will sometimes scratch at his and I think he does that when the knot is too tight. If I loosen it, he'll usually quit attacking it. Also, I try to distract him after I put one in and then he usually forgets about it.


----------



## Scoobydoo

I think your lesson is fantastic for all who need to learn the art of top knots







Your model is gorgeous







I sure hope she was well rewarded for her effort








I keep Scooby's hair short, and I know if I didn't even a hint of a bow or top knot would be out of the question as hubby thinks it would make him look like a prissy boy, oh well, I guess if ever we get a little girl, I can then enjoy giving her the feminine look.








Great job


----------



## Ladysmom

The gorgeous top knot model is Jackie's beloved Mikey Man who she sadly lost just a few months ago.


----------



## paris'mom

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Oct 26 2005, 08:42 AM
> *The gorgeous top knot model is Jackie's beloved Mikey Man who she sadly lost just a few months ago.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=113586*


[/QUOTE]

I agree. Everytime I look back on these pictures, it just brings tears to my eyes. I read and re-read the Mikey tribute page all the time to remind myself that even the most beautiful, well-bred Maltese may face health problems (since I'm in the search for my second Maltese...)


----------



## Bijousmom

Bijou uses both paws to pull down hair into his eyes with or without a top knot. I don't know why he does this and it is cute but I wish he wouldn't break his hair. I do have the gel but he pulls it down after the gel. Jackie or anyone else I would love a suggestion on how to stop this.


----------



## jmm

> _Originally posted by Bijousmom_@Oct 26 2005, 09:09 AM
> *Bijou uses both paws to pull down hair into his eyes with or without a top knot.  I don't know why he does this and it is cute but I wish he wouldn't break his hair.  I do have the gel but he pulls it down after the gel.  Jackie or anyone else I would love a suggestion on how to stop this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=113598*


[/QUOTE]

I start them with one loose, really light-weight band. I put it in and then we start the best game ever with toys and treats to distract them. Then maybe we go for a walk. The idea is if I distract them and they can't feel it, they forget about it. Repeat, repeat, repeat.


----------



## mpd

Catcher will sometimes scratch at his and I think he does that when the knot is too tight. If I loosen it, he'll usually quit attacking it. Also, I try to distract him after I put one in and then he usually forgets about it.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=113568
[/QUOTE]


I will try again this weekend and keep you posted. Thanks for all the great info and encouragement!

BTW: The dust mop with drive puppy needs to come live with me !


----------



## Vikki and Audrey

That's GREAT - I will really try and do it properly on Audrey to see how it looks - thanks!!


----------



## Vikki and Audrey

Does Sallys have a website? I can't seem to find the mesh wraps anywhere!
Thanks!


----------



## angelsmom

it would be great if this one could be pinned for everyone and for people that have short memories







or are new to forum







. It is the best one I have ever found and now if I can ever get Angels hair to grow back in on her head will be using it


----------



## Ladysmom

> _Originally posted by Vikki and Audrey_@Oct 31 2005, 09:31 AM
> *Does Sallys have a website? I can't seem to find the mesh wraps anywhere!
> Thanks!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=115053*


[/QUOTE]

http://www.sallybeauty.com/shop/1520/157991


----------



## Bijousmom

Bijou swallowed one of the mesh end wraps but it doesn't say what they are made of on the box. Does anyone know?


----------



## charmypoo

Does anyone know how much the end wraps are from Sally's? I called my local Sally's and they gave me a crazy price of $100! Is that right???


----------



## Lacie2

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Nov 2 2005, 03:24 PM
> *Does anyone know how much the end wraps are from Sally's?  I called my local Sally's and they gave me a crazy price of $100!  Is that right???
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=116014*


[/QUOTE]

They had to look at it wrong. More likley it is a dollar. I have bought them before and it was no where near 100.


----------



## Bijousmom

I just bought some boxes of end wraps yesterday and the paper ones are on sale this month for .99 and the mesh ones are $2.69. I hope that this helps. Julia


----------



## charmypoo

These prices sound a lot more realistic! I was in shock when he told me the price. I asked twice and he seemed positive.


----------



## saltymalty

Charmy Poo...were you carrying your two new Juicy bags? Maybe he had a sales quota to meet and saw a potential big spender. Of course I'm only kidding...I have to say that the sales people at our Sally's don't really seem to know much of anything about any of their products. I prefer to go to Ulta.


----------



## charmypoo

Hehehe. I actually just called in and didn't go in. I didn't even know we had Sally's in Toronto until I looked on their site. I guess eBay is the way to go.

Don't remind me of the bags. I am still regretting buying them. I have them shipped to my friend in the US and she will be bringing them back next week for me. Saks does not ship to Canada


----------



## ddsumm

Oh wow!!! there is NO WAY on this earth that Chloe would sit still or rather lay still for me to do that.

Saying that, I have not seen or heard of these mesh wraps or elastic bands that you use. Even the styling hair stuff. Never seen it or heard about it.

Im telling you we need someone here to open a store with stuff from the States. Im sure the malts who show their dogs must have something. But on that note, because western australia is such a small place (regardless of the size of the country) the entire population is just under 2 million!! we dont have the shows and stuff like you do so maybe there isnt the market for this kind of things.

Maybe in the eastern states but I still havent seen it.

Im definately going to have to make a trip to the States sometime. Ill have soo much stuff I guess Ill have to pay excess baggage!!


Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Gemma

Forget it , I can't even catch Sparkey. I'm sitting here and laughing at the pictures. Mikey looks so relaxed







almost going to sleep. The only way I can get Sparkey in that position is with a tranquilizer


----------



## Carole

Jackie,

That is the most perfect topknot pictorial I have EVER seen anywhere, in books, www, or otherwise, on how to do a top knot!!! It was quite generous of you to take time to help others.























Thank you so much.









~Carole, Bella, and Krista~

p.s. I agree this pictorial needs to be SAVED (pinned).


----------



## tifamomndad

thank you for sharing... i wasnt quite sure how to do the knot thing but the pictures and your directions helped a lot. thanks again


----------



## Matilda's mommy

> Jackie,
> 
> That is the most perfect topknot pictorial I have EVER seen anywhere, in books, www, or otherwise, on how to do a top knot!!! It was quite generous of you to take time to help others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Carole, Bella, and Krista~
> 
> p.s. I agree this pictorial needs to be SAVED (pinned).[/B]










I agree, thanks


----------



## corisu

Oh, Thank you for the instructions and the pictures. I always wondered how they happen to look so nice for the shows. Now I can try it. Thanks again.

Mary


----------



## wagirl98665

I love the way you showed how to do a top knot and as soon as my little girl gets a little somithing long enough to knot, I'm gonna do it. You baby is also beautiful by the way. Thanks for all the pictures!


----------



## Carole

Thanks to Joe for pinning this thread.

~Carole~


----------



## gwilbrin

Wonderful tutorial!


----------



## camigirl

> Jackie,
> Thank you, thank you, thank you. I've been waiting for a tutorial like this. One thing that I've had trouble gauging is how much of the hair between their eyes goes up in the top knot. I've been going straight across the bridge of the nose, but it looks like you have a section that goes down to a point - sort of a "V" shape. Also, do you go straight across the back of the hair (between the ears), or is it more rounded? I can never decide which hair goes in the top knot. I haven't been using the papers, but use the light weight pink bands (from lainee) directly in the hair. Then I cut them out at night and brush out the top knot. Will they break the hair, or are they pretty gentle?[/B]




*Okay I a going to try this. I am a clutz by heart,thumble fingers and all!







*


----------



## Kassy

Thank you so much for the picture tutorial, It was fantastic!! I really mean it.


----------



## Jpenafiel

Thank you so much!


----------



## Dexters my man

Thanks for the pics!! I cant wait till Dexy has long enough hair that I can put up!


----------



## audreylsmith

thanks!! that was sooo helpful! can someone also post how to make your own bows?


----------



## Eileen

The step by step instructions for a top knot is wonderful. I have a couple of questions. First did your Maltese always love their hair brushed? My Oliver is not fond of brushing but we are working on it. Second, how did you get your Maltese to lay their head on the towel and be perfectly still for doing a top knot?

I can't wait to try the top knot in Oliver's hair. He has a vet appointment Saturday morning and I'm going to try for the top knot before going to the vet's. One does want to look their best when seeing the doctor. Heaven knows when the vet's done with him he's not going to be a happy puppy.







Thank you.

Eileen


----------



## MySugarBaby

Thanks for the tutorial, it was great!!
I am always putting topknots in all my dogs' hair but I have never used the papers. By putting in the papers does it prevent the hair from breaking? I have a lot of problems with their hair breaking from the bands.
Would you use the same method for a yorkie? Wouldn't you be able to see the paper then?


----------



## jmm

I start my dogs from day one learning how to behave on the table. I use a lot of treats but I'm quite firm with them. Quickly they learn to stay in any position I put them. I can put them on their backs, sides, etc. Most of my dogs have not minded the brushing since it includes rewards. Over a few weeks I wean the treats down to one at the end. And they KNOW that cookie is coming. 


As far as the papers go...I do feel like I get more breakage with just bands. But, it depends on the dog. Soda rolls around on his back a lot, so a band with "give" is better than the papers which don't "give" on the hair as much. You will obviously see the papers on a Maltese. Yes, you could use the same thing on a yorkie. 





> The step by step instructions for a top knot is wonderful. I have a couple of questions. First did your Maltese always love their hair brushed? My Oliver is not fond of brushing but we are working on it. Second, how did you get your Maltese to lay their head on the towel and be perfectly still for doing a top knot?
> 
> I can't wait to try the top knot in Oliver's hair. He has a vet appointment Saturday morning and I'm going to try for the top knot before going to the vet's. One does want to look their best when seeing the doctor. Heaven knows when the vet's done with him he's not going to be a happy puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Eileen[/B]


----------



## shanshine

The maltese looks sooo adorable, staying still enough for you to do this 'tutorial'. I'm trying to grow out one for my little girl.


----------



## Kutsmail1

:aktion033: 
OMG! thanks so much for this. I have seen diagrams, a written description with a few pictures, but nothing detailed enough to really feel secure with what I am to do with her topknot. I am working hard on this baby girls coat. so far..so good. Barbara, aka Zippy Do Da's mom


----------



## Naylamom

OMG!! I agree with sisses momma, my Nayla does the same thing. She does not let me groom her. I do it everyday, hoping she will get used to it. Thank you so much for the tutorial. I'm going into the web dog-bows.com. I luv this site. Very helpful. She's my first Maltese.


----------



## ggenchur

> Thanks, Jackie!
> 
> I learned to do Lady's topknot from this wonderful tutorial.
> 
> Mikey is such a good model![/B]


----------



## Deborah

Thank you! My one question is can you see the mesh before you put on the bow?


----------



## sassy's mommy

> Thank you! My one question is can you see the mesh before you put on the bow?[/B]


Yes you can see the mesh. The perm papers may be easier for you to begin with. The mesh adds bulk to the top knots.


----------



## vjw

I don't remember exactly who, but I could have sworn someone told me to put the first rubberband on top of the paper to keep from breaking the hair. Do any of you do this?


----------



## jmm

> I don't remember exactly who, but I could have sworn someone told me to put the first rubberband on top of the paper to keep from breaking the hair. Do any of you do this?[/B]


That is the ultimate of hair protection. That's how I do it when I do a top knot as above.


----------



## CloudClan

> I don't remember exactly who, but I could have sworn someone told me to put the first rubberband on top of the paper to keep from breaking the hair. Do any of you do this?[/B]


I do this, but not always. As Jackie says that is the ultimate in protection, but it is not the most efficient for keeping things in place. I have been trying to wrap Cadeau's topknot hair that way. He isn't very kind to his topknots though, so things come apart rather quickly. 

I have tried many variations. With Cameo, I often use the extra tiny bands and I do not double loop them (so they are very loose) then I put the paper over that and double loop a larger band over the paper and then over that before I add the bow.


----------



## Moxie'smom

How is the best way to wrap the paper around the hair if you don't put a band on. I feel like I'm spastic or something. The paper gets all bunched up.
HELP!!!! I want to move quickly because he sits still but not for a long time. I'm using the neck pillow as well.


----------



## jmm

> How is the best way to wrap the paper around the hair if you don't put a band on. I feel like I'm spastic or something. The paper gets all bunched up.
> HELP!!!! I want to move quickly because he sits still but not for a long time. I'm using the neck pillow as well.[/B]



Practice, practice, and practice. LOL No secret


----------



## Naylamom

Thanks for sharing this technique. Nayla's hair is still too short for bows. I have tried using rubber bands, but she refuses to stay still and will not let me tie her hair. How can I make her stay still? :bysmilie:


----------



## jmm

Put her up on the grooming table (or a rubber mat on the washer or dryer). Have her lay down and set her head down for just a second - treat! Repeat. Repeat. A rolled up towel or top knot pillow can help. 

Once she's got that down, then it will be much easier to put bands in. 

Get light weight, small bands. They are easier to work with and won't pull on her hair.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom

Thanks for such a great demonstration!!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Naylamom

> Put her up on the grooming table (or a rubber mat on the washer or dryer). Have her lay down and set her head down for just a second - treat! Repeat. Repeat. A rolled up towel or top knot pillow can help.
> 
> Once she's got that down, then it will be much easier to put bands in.
> 
> Get light weight, small bands. They are easier to work with and won't pull on her hair.[/B]


Well I will start practicing this weekend. Thanks for the tip. I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy

This is a stupid question, but I don't know the answer. The bows all seem to have two bands on them. Do both of these bands go around the top knot or what? I've just ordered plain bands from Lainee Ltd. based on JMM's recommendation, and am anxious to try the top knot, and when I get that down (hopefully), I want to add the bow. So, when you add a bow, do you just use the band on the bow, or do you put a plain band on first, then add the bow? (Sorry, I told you it was a stupid question!) Thanks for any help!


----------



## carolicious

> This is a stupid question, but I don't know the answer. The bows all seem to have two bands on them. Do both of these bands go around the top knot or what? I've just ordered plain bands from Lainee Ltd. based on JMM's recommendation, and am anxious to try the top knot, and when I get that down (hopefully), I want to add the bow. So, when you add a bow, do you just use the band on the bow, or do you put a plain band on first, then add the bow? (Sorry, I told you it was a stupid question!) Thanks for any help![/B]


You use the regular band first and then put the bow on. The bands that come on the bows are not meant for tying it on to the hair directly itself. It probably wouldn't stay on well at all if you tried to and I think it's too tough to try to knot that several times?


----------



## yukki

Okay, here is another silly question and let's see if I can ask it so you understand. How do you grow out the hair around and above the eyes so that the little hairs don't get into their eyes and irritate them? I have tried growing out the hair around the eyes, but as it grows it ends up getting in my baby's eyes and makes them water. I have seen some beautiful top knots and so want my boy to have one. Thanks in advance!!!!!!!


----------



## NewMom328

> Okay, here is another silly question and let's see if I can ask it so you understand. How do you grow out the hair around and above the eyes so that the little hairs don't get into their eyes and irritate them? I have tried growing out the hair around the eyes, but as it grows it ends up getting in my baby's eyes and makes them water. I have seen some beautiful top knots and so want my boy to have one. Thanks in advance!!!!!!![/B]



I'm growing Jett's hair back out and I use Vellus Satin Cream to like slick down the hair under the eyes and to kind of slick it up into the top knot... it works pretty well!


----------



## jmm

You can use gel, heavy conditioner cream, etc. I use kolestral.

Some people use tiny barrettes or do miniature pony tails.


----------



## yukki

Thanks, I will try your suggestions.


----------



## gizzy's mom

wow this is a great thread.. I always had a hard time with gizzy figuring it out. I would put it in and in a few short minutes he would have it all mangled LOL... I cant wait to try this on my new baby which i get in 5 more days YAY!


----------



## mi_ku_5

This thread is awsome! I wish I could find something like this for my own hair, LOL.


----------



## aggiemom99

Thank ou so MUCH. I just found this and will but the paper end wraps. This is so HELPFUL!


----------



## ilovemymaltese

how do you get them to lay their heads down?


----------



## Moxie'smom

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Dec 15 2008, 10:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690179


> how do you get them to lay their heads down?[/B]


You train them to do so. I bought a neck pillow. made it easier for me. You don't have to though, a rolled up towel works fine. I taught " head down' using treats when he did what i wanted. It just takes a lot of patience and consistancy. I just taught Moxie to lie on his back & side so i can brush his underbelly and eventually it'll make it easier to trim his paw pads. I will try to incorporate that into our routine this weekend. I just placed him on his back. After he stayed a few seconds i gave him a small treat and praised like heck.
Good luck.


----------



## ilovemymaltese

Okay thanks!


----------



## Maglily

QUOTE (Kallie/Catcher's Mom @ Feb 14 2005, 01:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=35279


> Wow, this is great... thank you so much!![/B]



Hi, I was looking at the tutorial and also noted your dog's topknots (in the 4 photos of your signature). How did you do the topknot in the first photo, the dog with the blue bow ? That's a nice look. I usually part Jodi's hair, and use an elastic only, no papers. His hair is shorter so it doesn't flow to the sides like in your photo but it more o a plume on top, or, depending on the angle of the topknot and how much he wiggles, it will flow over to one side. Does everyone use papers? I am assuming the papers are used so the hair does not break. You have beautiful dogs by the way...as if any aren't beautful ! Thanks. Brenda


----------



## ddsumm

*I really really want to try and put bows etc into Katie's hair. 

(Chloe's hair was too thin to do anything with)*

*But I can't do a thing with Katie's hair. I brush it and it just sticks up again!! I mean take a look at this......................





[attachment=48227:IMG_0953.JPG]



Her hair is getting a bit longer but not long enough to do anything with!! :smpullhair: :smpullhair: <<<<```` she kinda looks like this doesnt she?? ~~~~>>> :smpullhair: :smpullhair: lol lol

Hugs and tail wags


Dede and baby Katie (aka the little tasmanian devil) from 'under down under' and precious memories of the little sausage


*


----------



## bonniesmom

QUOTE (ddsumm @ Feb 11 2009, 01:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723834


> *I really really want to try and put bows etc into Katie's hair.
> 
> (Chloe's hair was too thin to do anything with)*
> 
> *But I can't do a thing with Katie's hair. I brush it and it just sticks up again!! I mean take a look at this......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [attachment=48227:IMG_0953.JPG]
> 
> 
> 
> Her hair is getting a bit longer but not long enough to do anything with!! :smpullhair: :smpullhair: <<<<```` she kinda looks like this doesnt she?? ~~~~>>> :smpullhair: :smpullhair: lol lol
> 
> Hugs and tail wags
> 
> 
> Dede and baby Katie (aka the little tasmanian devil) from 'under down under' and precious memories of the little sausage
> 
> 
> *[/B]


It will grow, Dede - patience! She's adorable just the way she is. :wub:


----------



## Maglily

QUOTE (ddsumm @ Feb 11 2009, 02:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723834


> *I really really want to try and put bows etc into Katie's hair.
> 
> (Chloe's hair was too thin to do anything with)*
> 
> *But I can't do a thing with Katie's hair. I brush it and it just sticks up again!! I mean take a look at this......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [attachment=48227:IMG_0953.JPG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her hair is getting a bit longer but not long enough to do anything with!! :smpullhair: :smpullhair: <<<<```` she kinda looks like this doesnt she?? ~~~~>>> :smpullhair: :smpullhair: lol lol
> 
> Hugs and tail wags
> 
> 
> Dede and baby Katie (aka the little tasmanian devil) from 'under down under' and precious memories of the little sausage
> 
> 
> *[/B]




Oh but she's cute. lol. Do you remember the sheep dog from the Bugs Bunny cartoons? ...he has a tuft of hair like that. Oh it kills me to see to see also it's from little sausage....what a cute name....it's sad to thing of the ones that have left but also nice to hear of him just the same.

thanks for your reply...Brenda


----------



## The A Team

:smrofl: I bought papers yesterday for Ava's top knot. The first few tries looked hysterical, I'm glad I remembered this thread. 

Man, this is gonna take ALOT of practice on my part! :smstarz: 

I can't imagine having a maltese in full coat much less attempting to show one without this forum. :w00t:


----------



## mama2lillie

QUOTE (Kodie @ Feb 14 2005, 03:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=35321


> I'm beginning to just enjoy your pictures sooo much... i'm not even reading the descriptions!!! lol... :HistericalSmiley: I LOVE the pictures! What a cutie!!!!! :wub:[/B]


I'm in love with your adorable babies!! :wub:


----------



## Tiger's Mom

am just now reading this and so very informative . . .I was wondering if if you can buy papers that are not white as my babies don't have the white coat :biggrin: . .I also would love to know where you bought that comb :wub: . .thank you for your time. Your baby is the perfect model and your tutorial is PERFECT . . . makes me wish I had a malt


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Rocky only gets on his back when he wants to...like for belly rubs. Otherwise, he refuses to lay on his side or back for me.:blink:



Moxie'smom said:


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Dec 15 2008, 10:35 PM)
> 
> You train them to do so. I bought a neck pillow. made it easier for me. You don't have to though, a rolled up towel works fine. I taught " head down' using treats when he did what i wanted. It just takes a lot of patience and consistancy. I just taught Moxie to lie on his back & side so i can brush his underbelly and eventually it'll make it easier to trim his paw pads. I will try to incorporate that into our routine this weekend. I just placed him on his back. After he stayed a few seconds i gave him a small treat and praised like heck.
> Good luck.


----------



## Dogwriter

So. Let's say I have a band around a little topknot "spray" and I want to put the bow on, a bow from Marj with the 2 bands. I've already twisted a band around 3 times. I am not using papers; do I need to use them to make this work? The tiny bands on the bow only twist once at most with my wiggly girl... she's really hard to work on (although we are practicing and slowly getting better). 

I'd like her to wear bows just to get used to them. So far, I put the bow in, put her in the carrier and by the time we get to work she has it out and is chewing it. Perhaps just time/ patience? Or she'll have more hair and it will all work out?


----------



## Ladysmom

Dogwriter said:


> So. Let's say I have a band around a little topknot "spray" and I want to put the bow on, a bow from Marj with the 2 bands. I've already twisted a band around 3 times. I am not using papers; do I need to use them to make this work? The tiny bands on the bow only twist once at most with my wiggly girl... she's really hard to work on (although we are practicing and slowly getting better).
> 
> I'd like her to wear bows just to get used to them. So far, I put the bow in, put her in the carrier and by the time we get to work she has it out and is chewing it. Perhaps just time/ patience? Or she'll have more hair and it will all work out?


Are you making the topknot first, then adding the bow? The bands on the bows shouldn't be used to make the topknot. They shouldn't be twisted, just used for placement.

If she is trying to get the bow out and chewing on it, I'd suggest starting with just a topknot and having her get used to that first.


----------



## muchan

Glad to join this forum as I learn a lot from all maltese owner here... I've just started to use the wrapping paper on my girls and I'm thinking to try the mesh type... wonder if they will ship to my place? cause the one we have here in 'cotton-type-look-alike' paper and it came with big packet in which we need to cut it by ourself...


----------



## mecelizabeth

how many times do you wrap the small band


----------



## Ladysmom

mecelizabeth said:


> how many times do you wrap the small band


Are you using a 1/4" or 5/8" band? That's the size you need depending on thickness of hair. I always wrap it twice.


----------



## jodublin

your welcome to come by to do my dogs top knots any day


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Coming in late here and too lazy to read all the posts. I am thinking of pulling rocky's hair up and want to learn how and where I should buy the bands. Is there a good traing video out there?


----------



## Just A Girl

I'm so clueless about these hair elastics! I was using little rubber bands that I got from work (don't hate me, I didn't know any better!) but now I'm using these little Goody brand no-snag, no-pull plastic type elastics (I use them in my own hair, so I know they don't tangle) but I wanted to buy the elastics recommended in this thread (esp since the ones I have are black, so they don't look nice in her white hair). My problem is, I don't understand weights & I'm not sure which size to get. Can someone help me out? Daisy has cottony hair. 

Not sure what kind of hair Cupcake has, since her body is shaved & the hair on her head & face is cut short right now. I'll worry about that later, because it will be a while before her hair grows long enough to put in a topknot. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Betty Johnson

Great instructions! I'm going to buy some wraps and give it a shot!


----------



## Super3*k

*Puppy hair*



pico's parent said:


> Thank you so much for that tutorial....I can't use it but if I ever get a female or get rid of my husband so I can put a topknot on Pico, I will know exactly how!
> 
> Now, about the part about the dog putting his head down on a blanket or pillow........I don't see that happening with Pico.


I understand about your husband..my husband and son do not want our new puppy Henry to have any type of top knot...but just until his first grooming...there is nothing like puppy fur!


----------



## TabRenae1

I will try this on Cotten. I'm not sure if he will sit still long enough, but it's worth a try. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cyndilou

I'm really late on this post that has been here a while. If I read everything right. Has your baby in the tutorial passed away? If so I am so very sorry. 
First. That fluff is gorgeous
Second. You my friend are the dog whisperer
Third. That is the best way I have ever seen a top knot taught before. Kinda like the way regular people can understand. 
You could probably ask your hair dresser for some perm papers to try before you buy some. They are super cheap. We should invent a type of rubber band that would dissolve if our fluff swallowed it. Sure would save a lot of worry.


----------



## Mindy's Mom

Thank you soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much for the tutorial!!!


----------



## Dollydogs

*Gel for top Knot*

Great tutorial! What is the name of the gel you use for the top knot and where can I find it? Thanks so much.


----------



## Sweetie the Smartest Dog

I have had maltese for 30 years and I have been doing top knots all along. Daisy has very fragile hair over her eyes. She has a beautiful face and I want that to show. However, the top knots hold the hair at first, but the shorter brittle hairs fall out and the hair falls over her eyes. I don't change the top knots every day. Combing her hair causes more breakage. 

Does anyone have any answers regarding the short hairs that won't stay in the topknots?

Also, the hair over her nose has a wave in it right near the nose. This causes the hair to bump up and away from her nose. Sometimes, the hair sits in front of her eyes. Does anyone have any suggestions for getting the nose hair to lay flat?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## LOVE_BABY

I have the same problem with my dog Baby I am going to try some of the products listed at the beginning of this tutorial to see if they will work for my dog. I suggest you go back & read the very beginning of this post. A lot of professional dog grooming products are sold at this site heres a link:
Show Dog, Grooming and Pet Supplies - Cherrybrook
I'm pretty sure they have the 'Kolesteral' but unsure if they have the other product I'll have to see. Good luck!


----------



## Barb J

Thanks for this informative post. I have concern about Gigi knocking out a clip or band and eating or swallowing it. Any ideas on this? Have any of your babies tried eating this?
Her fur is really coming in and I want to try this so bad but just worried she will knock it loose.


----------



## Milesthemaltese

Soooo helpful!!!! Amazing!!!! Thank you!!!!!


----------

